# moives



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I was at work and i was wondering what are some good old and even newer movies that are good out there. So what are some good movies that you guys like? 

I just watch Full Metal Jacket and i love it. A good movie also was Oldboy.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

I waited forever for it to come out, and I'm a big John Wayne fan, so "The High And The Mighty" is my choice.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

www.imdb.com


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

There are so many movies to pick and choose from,but "The Good,The Bad And The Ugly" and "Scarface" are at the top of my list of favorite movies.


----------

